

Chrome 19: The Best Web browser just keeps getting better - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/chrome-19-the-best-web-browser-just-keeps-getting-better/2391

======
thoughtpalette
The comments in that thread seem heavily biased on IE9/10. Usually it's the
opposite.

